# だってばよ



## Pacerier

Hi all, I've been watching this anime called ナルト and there is this character who always ends his sentence with だってばよ. What exactly does it mean? Does it mean nothing?


----------



## akimura

This compound particle has a similar effect as to say _*I heard* someone *say* something_. ばよ in だってばよ doesn't play a key role.  Often, だって suffices.  だって or だってばよ can be applied to direct or indirect narration.  For example,​あなたの愛している人が、「直美ってかわいい。」*だって（ばよ）。*
*I heard* someone you love *say*, "Naomi is cute."​It can be said that ばよ is added to emphasize, like _*I'm saying* I heard someone you love say, "Naomi is cute."_  This is sometimes the case.  At other times, ばよ means nothing after all. 

Another possibility of the use of だってばよ is to emphasize one's assertion with だってば and with a よ, functioning almost like _don't you hear me_.  For example,A: 何？
B: 私たちは急がなければならないん*だってばよ*。

A: What?
B: We MUST HURRY, don't you hear me?​However, quite often in comic strips, such postpositional particles are meaninglessly overused as such that the grammar is violated.  I suspect that your reference to だってばよ applies to this case.  It could mean nothing as you mention.


----------



## Pacerier

Heys btw in the sentence あなたの愛している人が、「直美ってかわいい。」だって（ばよ）。the subject is "me"?

So basically does it mean that [X]は[y]が、「[z]」だって。
means X heard Y say, "z"


----------



## akimura

Pacerier said:


> So basically does it mean that [X]は[y]が、「[z]」だって。
> means X heard Y say, "z"



X heard Y say, "z" 
means 
*Xは、Y*が、"*Z"だって聞いた。
*
And,  *"Y*が、*Zだって"* suffices to understand that "Xは" and "聞いた" are there even though they're hidden.  If you leave only one of "Xは" or "聞いた", it's no good.  You need to take out both and leave only Yが、"Z"だって.

However, I think it's not a good idea to go into this analysis deeply.  After all, だってばよ is just a compound article which doesn't exist in English.  I tried to capture what だってばよ means using an English pronoun, verb, etc.  as a whole sentence, not word for word.  The sentence structures are radically different between the Japanese version and the English version.


----------



## Pacerier

Ok thanks for the help =)


----------



## mikun

Hi,
This is another point.
だってば comes from だとて, means 'sure'.
よ is a suffix of kanto locals.


----------



## Pacerier

Hi mikun could you elaborate on the answer ? What exactly do you mean by "sure" ?


----------



## mikun

Hi,
I used sure for saying, 'firmly correct',  or stress  what I said is 'true'.


----------



## laughingman

Hello,  this is a very old topic but are you guys sure of what you are saying??

ってば or name + だってば it's a N1 topic it means something similar to "I said..." in english,
it just put enphasis or strength on the sentence,

like    やめろってば   "I said  stop it !!!!"   
or even not directly translated into anything
  分かってるってば！ "I got it!"

よ  it's the usual  ending  indicates certainty, emphasis, contempt or if you give new information
you can say also also 分かってるよ "I got it !"

I guess Naruto speaks like a punk and ってばよ is overused, no one would use it like he does,
but it comes from a clear grammar point.
This is some reference:
Learn JLPT N1 Grammar: ってば (tteba) – Japanesetest4you.com


----------

